# 12v accessory...mkv



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

For those with a mk5, Where are you all running your 12v off of? We have a line going to the battery as directed but it instructs us to attach the other power line to a 12v accessory. What and where are you attaching?

Thanks!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Go to your local autoparts store and get an add-a-circuit and plug it into your fuse panel on the side of the dash. There are alot of unused circuits that are linked to the ignition switch. I used the slot for my rear wiper, don't remember the number unfortunately. Hope that helps.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I used fuse #42 for the Auto Pilot brain. It's a 30amp fuse for the Cigerette lighter and accessory outlets. I used an add a circuit with a 5amp fuse from Pep Boys. It made the install clean and easier.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Aloha-boy said:


> I used fuse #42 for the Auto Pilot brain. It's a 30amp fuse for the Cigerette lighter and accessory outlets. I used an add a circuit with a 5amp fuse from Pep Boys. It made the install clean and easier.


Thanks! Gonna head out there now to grab one.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

tapped into the rear power outlet in the trunk


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

NDubber said:


> tapped into the rear power outlet in the trunk


are you sure that outlet is not live at all times.
do not remember now,but for some reason i always used accessory power from the front cig lighter.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> are you sure that outlet is not live at all times.
> do not remember now,but for some reason i always used accessory power from the front cig lighter.


well mine was on a mk6, but i figured it would be the same? when i shut the car off the autopilot shuts off. so i know its not live


----------



## MI-GTI (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't use the "Add a circuit" thing but rather bought a factory repair wire from a vw dealer and a small 5 amp fuse, then looked through the fusebox for a live slot that I could use, I don't remember the number but it was the furthest one down on the right.

There should be a DIY either here or golfmkv.com about using the factory repair wire to add a fuse.

Overall, it was pretty simple to do and looks very OEM.

Good luck on the project


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

so I ended up getting the exact same 'add to circuit' as in the picture above and so far everything seems to be running great! Thanks for your input everybody!


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Aloha-boy said:


> I used fuse #42 for the Auto Pilot brain. It's a 30amp fuse for the Cigerette lighter and accessory outlets. I used an add a circuit with a 5amp fuse from Pep Boys. It made the install clean and easier.


 So I purchase exactly what you said in the picture above (mini). It seems weird though since the #42 spot is not a mini. 

anyway, I had it wired up just like you said...everything seemed to be working fine, until today i went to use my washer fluid and wipers, then the fuse busted, my controller went off and my compressors came on instantly. 

HELP! :banghead:


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

pm'd


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

bassmanjosh said:


> So I purchase exactly what you said in the picture above (mini). It seems weird though since the #42 spot is not a mini.
> 
> anyway, I had it wired up just like you said...everything seemed to be working fine, until today i went to use my washer fluid and wipers, then the fuse busted, my controller went off and my compressors came on instantly.
> 
> HELP! :banghead:


 Sorry about that, the picture does say mini. It's actually a regular sized blade fuse. 

What was the amp rating of the fuse you attached the circuit to? What was the amp rating of the fuse you used for the second slot?


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Aloha-boy said:


> Sorry about that, the picture does say mini. It's actually a regular sized blade fuse.
> 
> What was the amp rating of the fuse you attached the circuit to? What was the amp rating of the fuse you used for the second slot?


 I attached a 7 and a 3.5 to the two spots. #42 was blank when i put it in.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

bassmanjosh said:


> I attached a 7 and a 3.5 to the two spots. #42 was blank when i put it in.


 Ok that's the problem, the 7 amp fuse is not large enough to accomodate the "add a circuit" and the accessory it supports. Your washer and wiper motors draw probably around 6 amps and the other accessory you attached is also drawing amps adding to the total amp draw, exceeding 7 amps and blowing your larger fuse. 

Since you already purchased the mini add a circuit, try re-locating it to a fuse to an accessory that is hardly used and is higher than 20a. Make sure you put the larger amp fuse in the correct slot and the smaller amp fuse in the slot that has the wire coming out of it. I used the 5 amp fuse for my Autopilot brain.


----------

